# Mikes Mega Mixes - Juice Reviews



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

*Mike's Mega Mixes - Ashy Bac

Packaging:* the juice comes sealed in a thick plastic baggy. I suppose this is only true if its couriered to you. The Bottle is a dark brown color. with a label that is simple and to the point. I quite like the presentation as its very obvious that care and professionalism was placed into packaging the item on the hole.

*Juice look and feel:* the juice is a clear color. slightly thick as it is a 70:30 ratio in favor of VG.

*Flavor:* Now this was the most surprising part for me. I have been searching for a really long time now for the perfect tobacco. A pure clean tobacco. Ashy bac is just that. On the inhale your get a clean punchy vape and on the exhale you get a nice lingering leafy taste.
I vaped about 5ml of this juice now every toot gets you going back for more. You get a clear taste of what you are vaping without the overwhelming nature that most tobacco juices seem to have. its like 'i know what im vaping but its as if there is something more'.

*Throat Hit*: i vaped a 3mg nic version of the juice and damn did it knock me hard on the initial vape. after a short while i got used to it and became the regular chimney that i so try to be lol. But seriously any vaper in search of a good punch will enjoy this vape.

*Chest Hit:* you can feel you are vaping, but not to the point that you feel it in your chest burning. I found this surprising as usually with a good Th comes a huge chest hit. This was a winner for me.

*Vapour production:* being a 70:30 Vg juice you can well imagine nice decent clouds. I loaded this juice into my goblin mini with afc open to 3/4. i was after the flavor and not the clouds while testing this juice. i did open the afc all the way and run at 35 watt just to test the difference in flavor. The clouds are more than satisfactory at that setting 

*overall* i am loving this juice even though it has only steeped for 2 weeks.
Its packed away in the back of my cupboard and will sit there for the next 2 weeks before i start vaping it again. This juice is sure to improve with a little more steeping.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

Thanks for the great review @Marzuq 
Now i definitely want to try this one - also looking for a good local tobacco. They are rare. 

I have modified the thread title to conform to the convention in the Juice Reviews forum so that future reviews of Mikes Mega Mixes can go here

As a result I had to add the Ashy Bac name at the top of your post. 

I trust you will not mind

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the great review @Marzuq
> Now i definitely want to try this one - also looking for a good local tobacco. They are rare.
> 
> I have modified the thread title to conform to the convention in the Juice Reviews forum so that future reviews of Mikes Mega Mixes can go here
> ...



Thanks for the edit @Silver.

You definitely need to give this juice a go. I am pretty certain you will take a liking to it. 
its very well priced and does not taste like a 'local' juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

Thank you for your impressions, @Marzuq. Like @Silver I have been looking for a good local NET. Did get @Mike's sample pack and will let this one steep, as suggested. Now really looking forward to try it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you for your impressions, @Marzuq. Like @Silver I have been looking for a good local NET. Did get @Mike's sample pack and will let this one steep, as suggested. Now really looking forward to try it out.


@Andre even with it only having steeped for 2 weeks it is a pretty awesome vape. But giving it that little bit of extra steeping is sure to make a major improvement imo.
Eid is next friday and that is when i will load some up to try again

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike (9/7/15)

Thanks for the review @Marzuq. Glad you're enjoying it!!!

@Andre I'm not sure what your steeping process is, but I highly recommend opening it once every few days to release some of the harsh compounds.

I've already got the next batch steeping though, so it'll be 100% ready to vape once received.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (9/7/15)

*Company:* Mike’s Mega Mixes
*Product Name:* Sweet Bac




*Mod:* iStick 50W
*Watts/Volts: *+/- 30W
*Atomiser:* Subtank Mini
*Coil Build: *0.5 ohm - 28g Kanthal, 5 wraps, Spaced Parallel Coil
*Wicking Material:* KGD Cotton

*Strength:*3mg

*Website Description:*
Sweet Bac smacks of cigars, sweet pipes and bakery notes. Something akin to a RY4.

*Reviewer Notes:*
Sweet Bac is very well balanced between the cigar and the confectionery/bakery notes. On both inhale and exhale I get a well-rounded, pronounced flavour. However, the cigar/pipe notes are more prevalent on the inhale. It gets heavy on the inhale (quite a throat hit at 3mg), similar to that of a quality cigar. But not overbearing as the soft smooth bakery notes smoothen it out. 

The tobacco is definitely that of a cigar, depth in flavour and slightly heavy.
The “bakery notes” remind me of a plain vanilla cupcake, not overly sweet though. 

*Similar to: *Can’t say. This is my first cigar/tobacco flavour.

*Avoid if:* You don’t like the taste of cigars/tobacco.


This juice has been steeped for 2 weeks prior to purchase (I think) so I’m going to let it sit for a week or two and then see what’s changed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike (9/7/15)

In terms of the steeping - I haven't detailed it in the main post, I'll update it sometime.

The juices are steeped at a regulated 45c for 6 hours in a circulated bath, after which they are processed with a homogeniser. Then I transfer them to an ultrasonic cleaner for 15 minutes while sealed, and another 15 minutes open to degas. Once cool, I add nicotine and run for another 15 minutes in the ultrasonic cleaner, giving it a mix every few minutes to ensure there are no "dead spots".

The juices were all made between 7 and 10 days before shipping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## shabbar (9/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Andre Eid is next friday and that is when i will load some up to try again




lol just cause you said its Friday , eid will be on Saturday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

shabbar said:


> lol just cause you said its Friday , eid will be on Saturday


 Yoh I almost gave you a disagree now lol. Eid is Friday. The calender says so and the calender is always right.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/15)

*Mint & Honey - 6mg*

*VG / PG :*

70 / 30

*Device : *

eVic VT (using Temp Mode) - Goliath V1







*Coil Setup :*

Dual 28g Nickel - 12 wraps - 2,4mm - 0.06 ohm

*Wicking Material :*

Japanese Cotton

*Temp Control Setting :*

I found my sweet spot for this juice at 280'C - 45W






*Method of Vaping:*

Straight lung hits.

*Website Blurb :*

Mint & Honey is a fresh take on mint juices. It came into being when I ran out of honey Strepsils and needed something with a solid menthol hit to fix me up. It however grew into quite a complex and interesting flavour with a slightly herbal aftertaste reminiscent of raw honey (or Jack Daniels if so inclined).


*My Impressions : *

Wow - That first hit really opened up my nose and throat. I expected menthol, but I was not expecting it to be that refreshing  !

A sweet minty / menthol with lovely honey notes on inhale. Very VERY refreshing and unlike anything I have tasted before. On the exhale this juice comes completely into it's own. It has a mix of candy / mint / menthol / honey and a lovely (also refreshing) herbey aftertaste. If Honey flavored strepsils was a candy, it would taste like this.

*Final Notes :
*
A very refreshing vape. The menthol clears the pallet beautifully and makes way for the lovely mint, sweet and herb notes that it carries. This is definitely a master mixer at work here. VERY well done on this juice @Mike

*You Might Also Like : 
*
Nothing really that matches the honey, but for menthol there is always VM Menthol Ice or
@Rob Fisher 's ever so popular Tropical Ice (also from VM)

*Avoid If :*

Menthol / Mint / Honey is not your thing.


*ADV?*

Definitely. @Mike - you better be stocking this in 100ml (or bigger) bottles!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike (14/7/15)

@baksteen8168 I had been wondering about your relative silence  I'm glad you enjoy it - spent a long time finding the exact right flavours for that juice, in fact you wouldn't believe the pile of reject _concentrates _that I just wasn't happy with (ok probably around 15 different mint flavours but still).

And yea, don't worry, got a nice big 1 liter bottle steeping


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/15)

Mike said:


> @baksteen8168 I had been wondering about your relative silence  I'm glad you enjoy it - spent a long time finding the exact right flavours for that juice, in fact you wouldn't believe the pile of reject _concentrates _that I just wasn't happy with (ok probably around 15 different mint flavours but still).
> 
> And yea, don't worry, got a nice big 1 liter bottle steeping


I might just have to buy that nice beeg bottle! 

Please hold a 100ml in 6mg for me. Definitely taking it.

Regarding the other 2 that I took... I will do a review on them too... when I finish my my mint and honey of course. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (14/7/15)

Sorry @skola I'm hijacking your formatting 

Taste is subjective, these are merely my impressions. My first Juice review, be gentle...

*Company:* Mike’s Mega Mixes
*Product Name:* Dragon Juice






*Mod:* Innokin MVP 3.0 + Smok M80 Plus
*Watts/Volts: *30W - 40W
*Atomiser:* Subtank Mini(drilled RBA) 
*Coil Build: *0.5 ohm - 26g Kanthal
*Wicking Material:* Cotton Bacon V2

*Strength:*3mg
*Ratio:* 70VG / 30PG

*Vendor Description:*
It started off as a sherbert and developed into a fresh, fruity blend with just the right amount of sweet and tang. It's my personal ADV and I've been through _almost _Rob Fisher amounts of it.

*My experience:*
To me more sweet than tang. A nice mix of authentic tasting fruits. I get hints of pear on the inhale and after taste. While on the exhale there are kiwi(maybe) and dragon fruit(still having trouble placing it exactly) notes although a bit sweeter than the aforementioned fruits. It really is an excellent blend and I would recommend it to anyone, I will most definitely re-order and this will form part of my daily rotation.

*Similar to: *Unsure, I've not had any fruit flavours without cream or menthol in them.

*Consider when: *You're looking for something sweet that does not fall under the dessert or candy spectrum.

*Avoid if:* You don't like fruit mixes in general or devoid of any creams or mint/menthol

*ADV? ***** yeah 

Now, @Mike where do I get more? I'm on my last tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

Dirge said:


> Sorry @skola I'm hijacking your formatting
> 
> Taste is subjective, these are merely my impressions. My first Juice review, be gentle...
> 
> ...


Great review, thank you @Dirge. Spot on with my impressions so far. More sweet than tang, the tang is more in the background, which gives it an interesting twist and prevents it from crossing over into the dessert category.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (16/7/15)

Thanks for the review @Dirge. Dragon Juice was never meant to _be _tangy, but to have a bit of tang to the sweetness. I'm not 100% sure how to describe it, but it still makes my mouth water every time I open a bottle.

I must say, you damn forumites are stressing me out. 3 of the 6 flavours in Dragon Juice have been identified so far. Good palates @Dirge and @skola

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (16/7/15)

@Dirge I think you just one upped my formatting actually the forums formatting to be honest. 

Anyhoo, do you guys get a heavy throat hit on dragon juice? I'm finding it to be more tangy than sweet. But my tastebuds are dry from fasting as even my other daily juices have been a little mute for the past month. @Mike that dragkn fruit really pops.


----------



## Dirge (16/7/15)

skola said:


> @Dirge I think you just one upped my formatting actually the forums formatting to be honest.
> 
> Anyhoo, do you guys get a heavy throat hit on dragon juice? I'm finding it to be more tangy than sweet. But my tastebuds are dry from fasting as even my other daily juices have been a little mute for the past month. @Mike that dragkn fruit really pops.



Thanks @skola 

The throat hit is minimal for me, I've noted I need to drink a little more water when vaping Dragon Juice compared to my other daily liquids(granted I pretty much chain vape), but nothing too bad.


----------



## Dirge (16/7/15)

Mike said:


> Thanks for the review @Dirge. Dragon Juice was never meant to _be _tangy, but to have a bit of tang to the sweetness. I'm not 100% sure how to describe it, but it still makes my mouth water every time I open a bottle.
> 
> I must say, you damn forumites are stressing me out. 3 of the 6 flavours in Dragon Juice have been identified so far. Good palates @Dirge and @skola



You're most welcome, what did I get wrong? Or is it a trade secret?


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/15)

*Dragon Juice - 6mg

Disclaimer :
*
As always - Taste is subjective, the impressions in this review are my own. You might have a different experience.

*VG / PG :*

70 / 30

*Device : *

eVic VT (using Temp Mode) - Silverplay V1 & Kayfun V4 Combo






*Coil Setup :*

Dual 28g Nickel - 8 wraps - 2mm - 0.06 ohm (Yes they are Ugly Coils - I don't care  )






*Wicking Material :*

Japanese Cotton

*Temp Control Setting :*

I found my sweet spot for this juice at 280'C - 50W






*Method of Vaping:*

Straight lung hits.

*Website Blurb :*

Dragon Juice. It started off as a sherbert and developed into a fresh, fruity blend with just the right amount of sweet and tang. It's my personal ADV and I've been through _almost _Rob Fisher amounts of it.


*My Impressions : *

I get Dragon fruit, Pineapple and a hint of green apple (I think) on the inhale. Might have some very slight hints of something cool in there, but this could be the dragon fruit messing with me. It is quite refreshing with a mild throat hit, but this can be expected from a tarty / sour type juice.

On the exhale there is a more prevalent dragon fruit taste with some sourness accompanying it. The exhale (for me) is where the tartness of this particular juice shines through, rounding off the whole taste sensation beautifully.

*Final Notes :*

A very refreshing take on a tart / sour type juice. Leaves you wanting more after every hit, just so that you can try to identify all the flavors that went into making this. There is definitely more flavors in this that I can not put my finger on, but it all works together brilliantly.

As a footnote - This will taste even better on a hot summers day.

*You Might Also Like : *

Vape Elixir - Stardust (although Stardust is much more sour and has much more of an Orange taste to it)
Culture - Lemoberry (although Culture is much more on the Lemon side of things)

*Avoid If :*

You don't like fruity / tarty flavors

*ADV?*

Yes, if you are a fan of fruity / dragon fruit / pineapple type juices
*
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/15)

Great review @baksteen8168 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/7/15)

I was going to review biscuit dreams today, but I forgot my nickel wire at home (wanted to give final impressions on a newly coiled and wicked setup.) Will do the review on Monday. 

I really liked biscuit dreams but thought that in some parts it was a bit overpowering and in others it missed something. (Will explain my findings fully in the review) I have however heard that the recipe has been slightly altered for the next batch, and these alterations should give this juice exactly what it needs to be an ADV 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/7/15)

Silver said:


> Great review @baksteen8168 !


Thank you @Silver

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/15)

*Biscuit Dreams - 6mg

Disclaimer :
*
As always - Taste is subjective, the impressions in this review are my own. You might have a different experience.

*VG / PG :*

70 / 30

*Device :*

eVic VT (using Temp Mode) – Billow V2






*Coil Setup :*

Dual 28g Nickel - 8 wraps - 2mm - 0.06 ohm






*Wicking Material :*

Japanese Cotton

*Temp Control Setting :*

I found my sweet spot for this juice at 260'C - 45W






*Method of Vaping:*

Straight lung hits.

*Website Blurb :*

Biscuit dream was initially going to be called Biscuit De Reims however it's grown into something far more than that. Buttery baked goodness, with a good hit of maillard. (Contains alcohol)


*My Impressions :*

I think I might be going a bit mad here, but I am getting biscuit and nuts (like hazelnut, but not quite) on the inhale. The biscuit has a slight tennis biscuit taste to it. Also get hints of butter / cream on inhale, but the nutty taste overpowers most of it. Exhale has the same taste. Throat hit is definitely present.

*Final Notes :*

I quite like this juice (in a weird kind of way). A break away from the norm of very sweet vapes. I also find that I have a slight salty taste on my lips after vaping this for a while, but that could just be my weird body… I think it needs a bit of refinement to be considered ADV, but not bad. Definitely has a “take me away from all the overly sweet everyday vapes” type of vibe to it. 

One of the hardest reviews I have done. There are elements to this juice that I love and hate at the same time. Like the nutty flavor I get - I like it, but at the same time it just does not feel like it should be there? I am pretty sure that there is not a nut type flavor in here, and yet that is what I am tasting. 


ADDED INFO : I have learned that the recipe has been altered slightly to remove a bit of the salty / nutty flavour and also to make it slightly sweeter. This should improve the juice. I have some coming in and will update my findings once I have had some time with the new recipe. 

*You Might Also Like :*

Not too sure what to put here. I have not vaped a biscuit type juice that tastes close to this.

*Avoid If :*

You don’t like biscuits.

*ADV?
*
No – But I suspect that the V2 recipe will bring it in contention for ADV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (20/7/15)

Thanks for the review @baksteen8168. That flavour is a real odd one I've been experimenting with. I ended up reducing it to 1/5th of the original amount. To put it in perspective, it's down from 0.2% to around 0.04% concentration and I think it's now spot on. It's quite curious as it's not a "commercial" concentrate but an actual single aroma / ester chain.

That said, the recipe has been heavily tweaked and it should still be very full mouthfeel with a strong biscuit and butter flavour while retaining that unique savoury taste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> *Biscuit Dreams - 6mg
> 
> Disclaimer :
> *
> ...


Great review. Reviews are hard work. Your effort is much appreciated. Love the pics you have included.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/15)

Andre said:


> Great review. Reviews are hard work. Your effort is much appreciated. Love the pics you have included.



Thanks @Andre - The hardest here was trying to describe the taste. I mean I really like the taste but found it hard to describe exactly what it is i am tasting without sounding like I am bashing the juice. It really is unlike anything I have vaped before and it won't be to everyone's liking, but I found it different and refreshing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/7/15)

Mike said:


> Thanks for the review @baksteen8168. That flavour is a real odd one I've been experimenting with. I ended up reducing it to 1/5th of the original amount. To put it in perspective, it's down from 0.2% to around 0.04% concentration and I think it's now spot on. It's quite curious as it's not a "commercial" concentrate but an actual single aroma / ester chain.
> 
> That said, the recipe has been heavily tweaked and it should still be very full mouthfeel with a strong biscuit and butter flavour while retaining that unique savoury taste.


Thank God, I thought I was going crazy tasting savory... 

Anyway, like I said in the post to Andre, I liked the juice. Not ADV like, but definitely a I will buy again like. Will post a V2 review as soon as I have gone through a couple of tanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

*Biscuit Dreams V2 - 6mg

Disclaimer :*
As always - Taste is subjective, the impressions in this review are my own. You might have a different experience.

*VG / PG :*

70 / 30

*Device :*

eVic VT (using Temp Mode) – Billow V2 (The Hoonicorn bottles are a Winner! They are much easier to work with than the other bottles)






*Coil Setup :*

Dual 28g Nickel - 8 wraps - 2mm - 0.06 ohm (as I got the V2 version of the juice, I did not change coils. Only rewicked with fresh Jap Cotton)






*Wicking Material :*

Japanese Cotton 

*Temp Control Setting :*

I found my sweet spot for the V2 at 280'C - 45W






*Method of Vaping:*

Straight lung hits.

*Website Blurb :*

Biscuit dream was initially going to be called Biscuit De Reims however it's grown into something far more than that. Buttery baked goodness, with a good hit of maillard. (Contains alcohol)


*My Impressions :*

I still get the savoury / nutty taste, but it has toned down a lot. Sweet vanilla coming through on inhale as well as a smooth buttery and cream taste. Sweet and salty on the inhale and then it switches around to a salty with sweet kicker on the exhale.

*Final Notes :*

I liked the V1 version of this juice. I LOVE the V2 version of this even more. It has evolved completely from the first iteration into something wonderfully complex. The salty / sweet combination is a definite winner and a nice switch from the traditional overly sweet dessert type flavors. All the components in this work together beautifully to give a well balanced juice that people will surely enjoy. I will add that this will be a hit or miss juice. You will either love what it brings to the table, or absolutely hate it, but I suspect that most will enjoy this.


Accidentally discovered that vaping this while enjoying a cuppa brings out even more flavour, and I think that I will keep this loaded into a tank for when I have those oh so needed cups of coffee during the day.


*You Might Also Like :*

No other juice that I have tasted has the same flavour profile. Sure, there are hints of a couple of flavors, but nothing that I could put here that tastes the same.


*Avoid If :*
You prefer very sweet juices.

*ADV?*

Yes – will definitely have it with my cups of coffee.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (22/7/15)

Great review as always @baksteen8168. I'm always on the look out for somethjng that'll pair well with a strong cup of coffee.. Wish I could taste this juice, unfortunately I think this is one of the flavours that contain traces of alcohol if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

skola said:


> Great review as always @baksteen8168. I'm always on the look out for somethjng that'll pair well with a strong cup of coffee.. Wish I could taste this juice, unfortunately I think this is one of the flavours that contain traces of alcohol if I'm not mistaken.


Thank you @skola - Yes it does. I take it you are Muslim or are you just avoiding Alc juices?

If you want to try some, I will be more than happy to send you a sample.


----------



## Mike (22/7/15)

@skola hey man, I can make you a bottle without the alcohol concentrate. It won't be identical but I'll make some substitutions so it is similar if you'd like (hope I'm not breaking any rules here).

@baksteen8168 I couldn't describe it better myself  Great review!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (22/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thank you @skola - Yes it does. I take it you are Muslim or are you just avoiding Alc juices?
> 
> If you want to try some, I will be more than happy to send you a sample.



That is correct @baksteen8168. Don't be a bad influence 

That's awesome @Mike!! That's great customer service!! I'll definitely take you up on that offer as I think another order of Dragon Juice is due.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

Mike said:


> @skola hey man, I can make you a bottle without the alcohol concentrate. It won't be identical but I'll make some substitutions so it is similar if you'd like.
> 
> @baksteen8168 I couldn't describe it better myself  Great review!!!


Now this is a juice maker that looks after clients. Well done @Mike

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

skola said:


> That is correct @baksteen8168. Don't be a bad influence
> 
> That's awesome @Mike!! That's great customer service!! I'll definitely take you up on that offer as I think another oredr of Dragon Juice is due.


@skola - I will never lead you into temptation... 

Now what's your address so that I can send you some of this...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## skola (22/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @skola - I will never lead you into temptation...
> 
> Now what's your address so that I can send you some of this...


This man is from the Dark side... Scroundrel!! Thankfully @Mike came to my rescue

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rvdwesth (24/7/15)

*Company:* Mikes Mega Mixes

*Product Name:* Lime Party

*Mod:* IPV2

*Watts/Volts:* 14.5W / 4.3V

*Atomiser:* Youde IGO-W4

*Coil Resistance: *1.3 Ohm

*Wicking Material:* Japanese Organic Cotton

*Strength:* 3mg

*Blend:* Max VG

*Price:* Sample

*Reviewer Notes:*

So Mike gave me a sample of what is called Lime Party, mixed to my preference being max VG. I am not a big fan of citrus and would not normally buy anything citrussy.

So I cleaned out the dripper, popped in a new coil and cotton and dripped some of this, and boy oh boy was I surprised.

Lime party will definitely be on my wanted list. It is a refreshing vape, sweet on the inhale and a hint of sour on the exhale. I expected a sour citrus bomb in my mouth, but as I mentioned it is a sweet fresh lime explosion.

I chase flavour and this in the IGO this juice is awesome, on to the EGO Mega with a standard Ti coil it was even better. I cannot find fault with this juice. I wouldn’t use it as an ADV but a once a week rotation it can definitely be. Overall awesome juice and good smooth vape with very nice flavour.

*Similar to:*

Nothing I ever tasted

*Avoid if:*

You hate citrus.

*I will rate this a 4 : nomnomnom : very nom*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mo Khan (24/7/15)

where do i get Mike Mixes ?


----------



## rvdwesth (24/7/15)

Mo Khan said:


> where do i get Mike Mixes ?



You contact @Mike on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/8/15)

*StrawVana - 6mg

Disclaimer :
*
As always - Taste is subjective, the impressions in this review are my own. You might have a different experience.

*VG / PG :*

70 / 30

*Device :*

eVic VT (Kanthal) – Goblin V1.2






*Coil Setup :*

Dual 28g Kanthal - 2mm - 8 Wraps - 0.42ohm






*Wicking Material :*

Japanese Cotton

*Wattage Setting:
*
28.2w Was my preferred Vape
*





Method of Vaping:
*
Straight lung hits.
*
Website Blurb :
*
Strawvana received it's name as a keepsake to my first customer. Strawberries and ice cream, not strawberry ice cream. Full mouthfeel with a hint of tartness from fresh strawberries.
*

My Impressions :
*
Tangy Raspberry with notes of Strawberry and a touch of Vanilla on the inhale. Strawberry shines through on exhale. Hints of Cream on both inhale and exhale.
*
Final Notes :
*
This is such a refreshing take on a Strawberry vape. There are plenty strawberry milkshake vapes out there, but this is not one of them. (nor is it trying to be one.) Wonderful Tangy Raspberries on the inhale accompanied by fresh strawberries, Sweet Cream and a touch of Vanilla. The exhale swaps the predominant flavor from Raspberry to Strawberry with the Sweet Cream holding it together beautifully.
*
Throat Hit :
*
Present, but not much.
*
You Might Also Like :
*
NCV - StrawBshake (But NCV is more on the milkshake side)
*
Avoid If :
*
Raspberry / Strawberry is not your thing
*
ADV?
*
Yes, Will do very well in summer on a nice hot day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (18/8/15)

*Lime Party – 3mg*

*VG / PG :* 70 / 30

*Device :* SX Mini M – Class, Velocity RDA

*Coil Setup :* Dual 26g Kanthal. 2.5mm. 5 Wraps. 0.4 ohms

*Wicking:* Japanese Organic Cotton


*Website Blurb: *
Lime and pineapple contest for a spot on your palate while other fruits get funky, sweetening the party. Personally I find it tastes like a certain popular _chew_y sweet, while maintaining a true authentic sourness..

*Reviewer Notes: *
Sweet smooth pineapple on the inhale, slightly tarty lime on the exhale.

Just like Dragon Juice, this juice takes me back to a childhood memory. Sugus sweets.
There’s that distinct sweet pineapple taste on the inhale, so similar to the pineapple flavoured Sugus sweets. Not a sharp sweetness, it’s very smooth. The lime controls the sweetness of the pineapple. Gives you a slight tarty kick. This is such a refreshing juice.

*Throat Hit:* Prevalent due to the tartyness of the lime. 

*You Might Also Like: *E-Liquid Project: Pink Lady, MMM: Dragon Juice

*ADV?* Most Definitely!! Will be very refreshing during the summer.

*Reminds me of:*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (18/8/15)

skola said:


> *Lime Party – 3mg*
> 
> *VG / PG :* 70 / 30
> 
> ...


Very accurate review imo, thanks. Yes, just like those Sugus sweets now that you mention it. 
What is your preferrred power for this juice?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (18/8/15)

Andre said:


> Very accurate review imo, thanks. Yes, just like those Sugus sweets now that you mention it.
> What is your preferrred power for this juice?


Thanks @Andre. The similarity is uncanny. After a few toots I found myself reminiscing about when my grandfather used to give me those Sugus sweets.. 
With the Velocity I was at about 40W. I've got it in the Billow 2 now and at 30W with a dual 26g Kanthal build I'm getting more of the Pineapple sweetness. 

What's your sweet spot with this juice?


----------



## Andre (18/8/15)

skola said:


> Thanks @Andre. The similarity is uncanny. After a few toots I found myself reminiscing about when my grandfather used to give me those Sugus sweets..
> With the Velocity I was at about 40W. I've got it in the Billow 2 now and at 30W with a dual 26g Kanthal build I'm getting more of the Pineapple sweetness.
> 
> What's your sweet spot with this juice?


I have been sampling it in a RM2 on the Reo Mini at about 0.8 ohms (around 22W).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (1/9/15)

Got some of Mikes mixes today strawvana and ashybac.The juice is just too thick for my ego one, so I'll keep it till I get another device.I did however test the strawberry.I didn't taste any strawberry though,it tasted like cherry.No other flavor came through for me.


----------



## Alex (1/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> Got some of Mikes mixes today strawvana and ashybac.The juice is just too thick for my ego one, so I'll keep it till I get another device.I did however test the strawberry.I didn't taste any strawberry though,it tasted like cherry.No other flavor came through for me.



Lately I've taken to diluting all my juices with PG instead of the usual VG. And it's a massive improvement for me. No flavour loss, mixes very well and of course works great in any device. Perhaps you should give it a try.


----------



## Alex (1/9/15)

Andre said:


> Very accurate review imo, thanks. Yes, just like those Sugus sweets now that you mention it.
> What is your preferrred power for this juice?



My sweet spot for this is around 30 watts on the nuppin.



skola said:


> *Lime Party – 3mg*
> 
> *VG / PG :* 70 / 30
> 
> ...



Great review @skola, reading your description really had me nodding my head in agreement. It's a unique flavor indeed, and very refreshing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69 (1/9/15)

Should I get plain pg?where can I get some,I assume at a vendor.


----------



## Alex (1/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> Should I get plain pg?where can I get some,I assume at a vendor.



In your area you could try a number of places, just get in touch with @drew at ValleyVapour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (2/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> Got some of Mikes mixes today strawvana and ashybac.The juice is just too thick for my ego one, so I'll keep it till I get another device.I did however test the strawberry.I didn't taste any strawberry though,it tasted like cherry.No other flavor came through for me.


I just dripped some Strawvana and I definitely taste strawberries and creaminess.


----------



## Andre (2/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> Got some of Mikes mixes today strawvana and ashybac.The juice is just too thick for my ego one, so I'll keep it till I get another device.I did however test the strawberry.I didn't taste any strawberry though,it tasted like cherry.No other flavor came through for me.


I found Strawvana a great juice. On par with Nicoticket's Strawnilla. Maybe it needs more steeping. Think it is 70VG/30PG - so should be ok in the Ego, but do not have an Ego to try unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (2/9/15)

I'm going to hold on to it and test it again,once I made up my mind on what device to get next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS (3/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> Got some of Mikes mixes today strawvana and ashybac.The juice is just too thick for my ego one, so I'll keep it till I get another device.I did however test the strawberry.I didn't taste any strawberry though,it tasted like cherry.No other flavor came through for me.



You might want to try the CLR coil if you are using stock coils with your ego one. I've vaped Ashy Bac without any issues using the CLR coil, rayon wick and turning up the juice intake on the coil all the way open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (3/9/15)

NnoS said:


> You might want to try the CLR coil if you are using stock coils with your ego one. I've vaped Ashy Bac without any issues using the CLR coil, rayon wick and turning up the juice intake on the coil all the way open.



Indeed I am.I will give those coils a go.thanks bud

Oh I only have Japanese cotton,will that be fine


----------



## NnoS (3/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> Indeed I am.I will give those coils a go.thanks bud
> 
> Oh I only have Japanese cotton,will that be fine



Sure, that will work fine. Using rayon vs cotton is largely preference. I prefer rayon but cotton hasn't let me down in any way specifically. 

Hope this solves your issue and keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## Nova69 (3/9/15)

Will do, I'll do it tomorrow when my wick and wire lands.thanks bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (1/10/15)

*Company: *Mike's Mega Mixes
*Product Name: *Budget Banana
*Product Image:*






*Mod: *Smok M80
*Watts/Volts: *30 Watts

*Atomiser: *Velocity
*Coil Resistance: *0.48 ohms
*Wicking Material: *Jap Cotton

*Strength: *3mg
*Blend: *VG60/40PG
*Price: *R 125
*Website: *no website

*Website blurb: *Budget Banana is a curious blend of banana and strawberry with four other secret ingredients to make an incredibly curious but slightly familiar juice with a hint of sourness. Not your average fruit vape!

*Reviewer Notes: *Budget banana takes me back to my very first Vape Meet when I tasted Nana's Cream for the first time. It was a favourite of mine for a long time. I generally don't like banana vapes but this is on another level and is definitely a all day vape. It is sweet but not too sweet, this juice always keeps me guessing as there are a multitude of other flavours in the background that I just cant make out. I love this Juice.

*Similar to: *Bombies Nana's Cream

*Avoid if: *I you hate quality juice at a bargain of a price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> *Company: *Mike's Mega Mixes
> *Product Name: *Budget Banana
> *Product Image:*
> 
> ...


I am sure the intent is good, but one juice vendor reviewing another juice vendor's product in the open forum does not feel right/credible to me?

Reactions: Can relate 5 | Disagree 2


----------



## phanatik (1/10/15)

Andre said:


> I am sure the intent is good, but one juice vendor reviewing another juice vendor's product in the open forum does not feel right/credible to me?



I am of the opinion that if the reviewer is doing so in a personal capacity and not as a vendor, it's fine. In addition, a juice vendor would, due to experience, be able to describe subtleties that someone like me would not be able to pinpoint / discern?

Just a thought?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (1/10/15)

Andre said:


> I am sure the intent is good, but one juice vendor reviewing another juice vendor's product in the open forum does not feel right/credible to me?


I thought I would just share this with the community as I was a big fan of Nana's Cream and this is a spot on clone of Nana's cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (1/10/15)

I don't buy too many juices nowadays, but I spent money on Mike's juices to give them a bash and loved the Budget Banana and thought I would share it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (1/10/15)

Thanks for the review dude. I mix 70:30 btw

@Andre I had a brief discussion about this recently - I was looking to review a couple of juices on my youtube channel. Do people really view vendor's reviews as not credible? I spend a _lot_ of time working with juices and experimenting with new recipes, to the point that I do feel I'm able to discern some flavour notes a little more easily than the average vaper. Partly because I've been practicing "tasting" and also because I have a good "vocabulary" of concentrates that I know. I'd feel kind of disappointed if I was distrusted when sharing my impressions solely due to me selling my own juices. I've only done one review in the past and I do think that it is still as valid as it was the time that I wrote it. However as you say, it might be received differently and that's my concern. I'm not looking to stir the pot here at all, but I would like to be certain before I spend my time and effort in speaking about juices. I'm in a similar position where I sometimes taste a juice that makes me think, "holy crap, why haven't I done that?" and feel as though I want to offer some recognition to other mixers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> I thought I would just share this with the community as I was a big fan of Nana's Cream and this is a spot on clone of Nana's cream.





AndreFerreira said:


> I don't buy too many juices nowadays, but I spent money on Mike's juices to give them a bash and loved the Budget Banana and thought I would share it.





Mike said:


> Thanks for the review dude. I mix 70:30 btw
> 
> @Andre I had a brief discussion about this recently - I was looking to review a couple of juices on my youtube channel. Do people really view vendor's reviews as not credible? I spend a _lot_ of time working with juices and experimenting with new recipes, to the point that I do feel I'm able to discern some flavour notes a little more easily than the average vaper. Partly because I've been practicing "tasting" and also because I have a good "vocabulary" of concentrates that I know. I'd feel kind of disappointed if I was distrusted when sharing my impressions solely due to me selling my own juices. I've only done one review in the past and I do think that it is still as valid as it was the time that I wrote it. However as you say, it might be received differently and that's my concern. I'm not looking to stir the pot here at all, but I would like to be certain before I spend my time and effort in speaking about juices.



@AndreFerreira, my post you disagreed with, as you can see it was an expression of a feeling coupled with a question mark. Meaning I was wondering about it. I was expecting some discussion about it. Per your explanation I understand the "why" better and infer that it was a once off for that reason. But bear in mind you two do a collaboration on video reviews, so might be seen as punting for your partner.

@Mike (and @AndreFerreira) I have no doubt that as juice makers you are imminently capable of doing very accurate reviews. I, for one, have no doubt about your integrity, but another juice maker might abuse such a precedent? What happens if you give a bad review of the juice of a fellow local vendor? Can you really be totally objective when it comes to a fellow vendor's juice? 

I can live with it either way, but in principle it does grate against my sense of justice. Maybe too much lawyer in me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (1/10/15)

@Andre would you believe _any _bad review you see by a vendor? I don't think many would  I honestly believe I could be more objective than most, less swayed by marketing and hype because I know what's goes into the bottle. I'm exceedingly careful when speaking about competitors' juices (positively or negatively), as I think my commendation reflects on me and my juices. What would it say about me if I were to recommend a juice that many people don't like? Or even worse, what if I love a juice that other people think is bad?

On the note of our videos, I can understand why that might raise some questions and you do raise a valid point. In fact, @AndreFerreira would have never tasted the juice if we didn't make the videos together. At the end of the day, people will interpret things as they choose and I do appreciate Andre having good words about my juices in public.


----------



## method1 (1/10/15)

I guess once one steps into the vendor space reviewing becomes more political.

Example: if I wanted to review some of the new donut flavours available - I don't think anyone would be too thrilled with that 

But back on topic, I thought budget nana was pretty nifty too. 30ml didn't last long 'round these parts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

Mike said:


> @Andre would you believe _any _bad review you see by a vendor? I don't think many would


My point exactly as that has a flip side.



Mike said:


> What would it say about me if I were to recommend a juice that many people don't like? Or even worse, what if I love a juice that other people think is bad?


That you have your own taste buds. I have recommended juices that many others do not like. I love some juices that others think are awful. As a vaper that is quite acceptable, but as a juice maker and vendor you will be in precarious position imho.


----------



## Mike (1/10/15)

@Andre you make a good point and it's quite a sad thing. At the end of the day, we're still just vapers - and sometimes that's forgotten.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

Mike said:


> @Andre you make a good point and it's quite a sad thing. At the end of the day, we're still just vapers - and sometimes that's forgotten.


Very true, @Mike. Personally I would have loved to see reviews from you (being you), but if I may revert to legalese again - hard cases make bad law.
In the end it, fortunately, is not my decision.


----------



## AndreFerreira (1/10/15)

The only aim to my review was to let people know that there is a Nana Cream Clone available locally, because it's not available in SA anymore, though I might be wrong. Perhaps I should have put it in the "What are you vaping thread" and talked about it there. Neither Plume Station nor CoVapes gain anything from this review, I just gave credit where credit is due. I felt that I was doing the community a favor by doing a short review (which I suck at) and putting the word out for vapers that also enjoyed Nana Cream. 

After the fact I can understand that it looks suspicious, but I don't see why it has to. Each person can have their own opinion and think what they want because taste is so subjective anyway. I really think that the forum would benefit if we were a bit more laid back instead of looking to criticise so quickly. We are all fellow vapers and I feel that questioning people about stuff like this is unnecessary. 

And if I knew that Mike's thread would be de-railed like this, I wouldn't have posted the review in the first place. My intentions were good and it seems people have taken it the wrong way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/10/15)

@AndreFerreira , its good to talk about these things, dont feel bad. 
Andre is just stating his opinion. Doesnt mean his opinion is necessarily shared by many.

Just a question, how many juice reviews have you posted on these juice review threads?


----------



## AndreFerreira (5/10/15)

Silver said:


> @AndreFerreira , its good to talk about these things, dont feel bad.
> Andre is just stating his opinion. Doesnt mean his opinion is necessarily shared by many.
> 
> Just a question, how many juice reviews have you posted on these juice review threads?


Agreed. I have done a few reviews, how many I am not sure of, but because I don't buy a lot of juice and Vape mostly my own creations, I don't do many reviews.


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Been thinking about this.
I think the points being discussed are all valid - on both sides

I think if vendors do any juice reviews they should do them in their own personal capacity and say so in their review. 

On the topic of getting juice for free versus buying the juice, i think reviewers should at least say whether they bought it or were given it for free for review purposes. 

Then the reader can make up their own mind if they choose to.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## element0709 (5/10/15)

Just remember that in the end taste are all subjective. Doesn't mean if one does not like it the others will also not. U'll never know unless you try it urself. Reviews are nice, but this shouldn't stop anyone from trying out something new...after all, the review is one's "personal" opinion. (This post has no intentions of offending anyone)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (6/11/15)

So I was looking for a nice sweet tobacco flavor and reading the comments on the forum, I decided to try out MMM Sweet Bac.
Now look, I'm not trying to be a d**k here, this is just my honest opnion and how I experienced it.

One word: No.

I'm sorry, definitely not my thing. I get it that taste differs from person to person, but I doubt my taste differs so much that where you would eat an apple and taste apple, that I would eat the same apple and taste a lemon.

I do not like it and it doesn't taste like tobacco to me.

Edit: Have spoken to @Mike and will let it steep for a few weeks and then try again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## phanatik (6/11/15)

It's amazing how subjective taste is. I actually enjoy it. Now I have not tried it in a tank. Just been dripping sweetbac in the freakshow mini. 0.3ohm and about 33w. It was a definite wtf for me at first. But I've been following the reviews of certain tobacco lovers here on the forum and found that their likings were similar to my own. So i have it a chance. I definitely get a sweet tobacco cigar or pipe like taste. Besides normal ciggs I used to roll golden Virginia as well. This too had a sweetish taste, for me at least and I enjoyed it. I found that I cannot vape sweet deserts and fruits in the morning, and prefer something spicy, read cinnamon, to break my vape fast. I drip this in the mornings now as a start, and then tank up with which ever other juice I'm feeling for the day. 

Sent from within the matrix

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (6/11/15)

phanatik said:


> I definitely get a sweet tobacco cigar or pipe like taste.



Yip, that's how I would describe it. Sweet cigar'ello type tobacco. Like the cherry cigars type minus the cherry of coarse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (7/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip, that's how I would describe it. Sweet cigar'ello type tobacco. Like the cherry cigars type minus the cherry of coarse.


Do you get any of the bakery notes? 

Sent from within the matrix


----------



## rogue zombie (7/11/15)

phanatik said:


> Do you get any of the bakery notes?
> 
> Sent from within the matrix


Not outright. I don't know if it's contributing to the sweetness. But I don't taste it clearly.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (7/11/15)

@phanatik, the bakery notes blend in very well, they're part of what adds the syrupy flavour  But they are definitely subtle!!

@zadiac, I appreciate your review man. Something doesn't sound right though, I'm going to contact you via PM as I'd like a few more details from you please. I can understand that taste is subjective, but something about how you've experienced it suggests to me that there's a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/11/15)

I'm currently chasing a sample of the MMM Sweet Bac through an iJust2, which renders flavors quite well. 
Even though I am not a tobacco fan, the flavor is more reminiscent of sucking through an unlit stinkie, cigarillo or cigar, with sweetish overtones on the inhale, and full on tobacco mostly noticeable when doing a nasal exhale.
Not being a tobacco fan, it is not an ADV for me, but it's definitely not an unpleasant vape. I can easily understand why this is rated highly by tobacco loving members.
I'm not sure what you experienced @zadiac, but as @Mike mentioned, it doesn't sound right.


----------



## Mike (7/11/15)

Thanks for the input @Kuhlkatz. I'm chatting to @zadiac - it seems like the batch needs further steeping. Tobaccos are pesky animals in that sense, especially Sweetbac.

For now, he's agreed to give it a chance to steep and let me know if he still feels the same way about it once we're 100% sure the juice is good-to-go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/11/15)

@Mike, I might not be a tobacco fan, but if you ever do a Vanilla Sky Tobacco rendition or something similar, it might just get me off my daily dosage of Lime Party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (7/11/15)

I'm very keen on finding a "hurricane vapor - sunshine cured tobacco" taste.

All the tobaccos I find to sweet and desert like. I was hoping that Ashy Bac would be the one for me, but unfortunately for my palate, it doesn't gel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/15)

zadiac said:


> So I was looking for a nice sweet tobacco flavor and reading the comments on the forum, I decided to try out MMM Sweet Bac.
> Now look, I'm not trying to be a d**k here, this is just my honest opnion and how I experienced it.
> 
> One word: No.
> ...


We need more honest feedback re juices imo. That said, I have found that tobacco is the one category where it must just be perfect for your palate. Unlike other categories where one has a much bigger tolerance. I have probably tried around 50 different NET tobaccos and only 3 ended up in my permanent rotation - MMM AshyBac, Tarks Matador and Cigarillos by House of Liquids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (7/11/15)

Andre said:


> That said, I have found that tobacco is the one category where it must just be perfect for your palate. Unlike other categories where one has a much bigger tolerance.



This is so true. Tobaccos are an incredibly polarising flavour and one person may absolutely love what the next one hates - especially if you're doing something adventurous. I knew this and chose rather to release them knowing that fact, instead of going for something safe and uninspired.

However, hopefully a good steep will right the ship a little. I'm able to accept someone not liking the flavour, but hearing that someone thinks it's objectively kak is a tough sandwhich to eat. I care about my juices and have worked hard to develop them to this point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (7/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Mike, I might not be a tobacco fan, but if you ever do a Vanilla Sky Tobacco rendition or something similar, it might just get me off my daily dosage of Lime Party.


Mike, if you can get something close to Vanilla Sky Tobacco I will buy it by the litre!


----------



## Silver (7/11/15)

I will second what @Andre said
Tobaccoes have to be just right for one's palate to enjoy them
And if theyre not to your palate, they can be quite awful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (7/11/15)

I understand what you're saying @Mike , and I do apologize again if I hurt your feelings. I will edit my original post.
Thing is, I've vaped quite a few tobacco juices in my life and also DIY'd a few as well and I like tobaccos. That is why I was so shocked by the outcome of this. Like I said, I will give it the benefit of the doubt and let steep for a few weeks and then try again.


----------



## Nova69 (7/11/15)

Ashy Bac for me have a bit of a sweet under tone after a good few puffs.

Edit:the bottle I had was steeped for a extra month not sure if that helped, but that's when I got around to it


----------



## Rasool (8/11/15)

Mike said:


> This is so true. Tobaccos are an incredibly polarising flavour and one person may absolutely love what the next one hates - especially if you're doing something adventurous. I knew this and chose rather to release them knowing that fact, instead of going for something safe and uninspired.
> 
> However, hopefully a good steep will right the ship a little. I'm able to accept someone not liking the flavour, but hearing that someone thinks it's objectively kak is a tough sandwhich to eat. I care about my juices and have worked hard to develop them to this point.



A bit of topic, what's the recommended steep time on your juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/11/15)

Rasool said:


> A bit of topic, what's the recommended steep time on your juices?



Id also like to know. I've heard of TFA mixes needing 6 weeks.


----------



## Mike (9/11/15)

They do all vary. I'd say from most to least would be

Sweetbac
Ashybac
Noggy Rock
Dragon Juice
Custa Nise

I'd say Sweetbac needs around 3-4 weeks, whereas Custa Nise is around 2 weeks. I try to make sure they're all steeped before delivery, but sometimes (like in Zadiac's case) demand is just too high to keep up with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (9/11/15)

Doh, I read the previous post wrong. I thought we were talking "how long do *tobaccos* take to steep."


----------



## AStray (9/12/15)

*Company: *Mike's Mega Mixes
*Product Name:* Sweet Bac
*Product Image:




*

*Device: *King Mini-Epipe







*Atomiser: *No idea
*Coil Resistance: *No idea
*Wicking Material: *No idea

*Strength:* 0mg
*Blend: *Naturally extracted tobacco (NET)
*Price:* R110 (30ml)
*Website: *mmmixes.com

*Review:*
*Background:*

I think it's good to provide a background on the kind of vaper I am, as that will give some context to the review.

I don't vape every day. If I did, I would be managing a permanent sinus infection. Unfortunately, it just does that to me. I am an occasional pipe smoker, and came to vaping so that I could find a quicker way to enjoy a pipe and also manage my nicotine intake more effectively.

Pipe smoking doesn't really get you addicted to nicotine. I've never had any cravings, despite years of pipe smoking. I think coffee is more addictive, to be honest! This may be because I haven't smoked every day, but I think it's more because you don't inhale with pipe smoking. I started pipe smoking for three reasons: (1) For nostalgia and to satisfy my romantic notions with the past (including my own); (2) for the smell of it; (3) for the taste.

I provide this background to outline why I got Mikes Mega Mixes Sweet Bac with 0mg nicotine. The juice is based on "sweet pipes and cigars" (as the description says) but it's also a naturally extracted tobacco (NET) juice. This means that real tobacco was used in the process. I got 0mg nicotine because that's my preference.

When I first tried vaping I got my device (pictured above) and bought a bottle of LIQUA's "French pipe" and "Cuban Cigar". I was sorely disappointed. But I thought there must be something better than this, and read from several sources that NET liquids provide the closest taste you can get to a traditional pipe.

But they're expensive to bring in from overseas. I put the vaping down for a while because I just couldn't justify the cost. Hence, I don't have anything else to compare this to, except the disgusting LIQUA French Pipe and it's supposed Cuban Cigar flavour. So I was excited when I found out that @Mike made *local* NET juices. To my knowledge, he is the only one! I hope that this review might encourage others to give it a try and encourage him to make more!
*
What it was like*
Brilliant.

I was too impatient and amped to get going to let it steep. But from the first draw, I realised I was dealing with something wholly different to the pretend-tobacco flavours. It hits you with a bit of sweetness at first but, the longer you draw, the more you can taste a tobacco 'burnt'-like flavour, which gives it a brilliant edge, and makes you want to have more. It tastes like a decent sweet pipe tobacco tastes, minus the ashyness - so you get the nice stuff without the ugly stuff. For me, it's exactly what I've been looking for the last few years! At last.

My only criticism is that I would still also like a tobacco juice that *isn't* sweet. But hopefully that will come.

*Similar to:* No idea. I don't have enough $$ to compare with lots of liquids!

*Avoid if:* You're weird. Ok, I suppose avoid it if you don't like tobacco flavours. But if you do, it's great!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mike (9/12/15)

Hahaha, I was SO confused because you used Skola's pic. All I thought was, where the hell did you find such old stock? 

I'm very happy you've enjoyed the juice. Thank you for the lovely review!!!


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

Cool review @AStray

I haven't had Sweet Bac since finding Ashy Bac. But your review inspires me to get some Sweet Bac.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AStray (9/12/15)

Mike said:


> Hahaha, I was SO confused because you used Skola's pic. All I thought was, where the hell did you find such old stock?


Haha, sorry. I just Google imaged searched, actually, and got that. I'll replace it with a pic of my own when my phone's charged, a little later.



Mike said:


> I'm very happy you've enjoyed the juice. Thank you for the lovely review. I do however see that you used Ashybac


Grrr... It was the keyboard, I promise  Ok, edited that. 



Mike said:


> Instead of Sweetbac. Ashybac is the drier, less sweet of the two tobaccos in the MMM range


Well, that settles it. Ashy Bac is next!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AStray (9/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Cool review @AStray
> 
> I haven't had Sweet Bac since finding Ashy Bac. But your review inspires me to get some Sweet Bac.


Awesome  Glad you enjoyed the review, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Hi all

This is my first review of a Mike's Mega Mixes juice. For those who don't know, Mike's Mega Mixes is run by @Mike on this forum, who is a determined and very talented juice maker. He makes his juices locally and has a growing range of interesting flavours. I bought several MMM juices about a month ago and decided to start with Ashybac. 

I got the 18mg strength. The juice is 70%VG. 30ml cost me R140. I've been vaping it for about the past three weeks. Bottle is almost empty. Here goes...

*Mike's Mega Mixes - AshyBac (18mg)*

*Bottom line - Wow, this is a lovely no-nonsense, dry and slightly woody tobacco. I liked it for its plain authentic taste and glorious strong throat hit. Without a doubt, this is a winner in my book and I will certainly be re-ordering.*




It has a light orange colour and smells like tobacco. 

I get an *authentic tobacco taste with a slight woodiness *to it. It's dry - in a good way. There is a very slight sweetness in the background. It has a great "plain" no-nonsense tobacco taste. It's bold and lovely. I found it very satisfying and I liked it more the more I vaped it. 

It's not a sweet vape at all despite the slight sweetness I pick up. This is dry and slightly woody, which I feel adds to it's boldness. It's a fairly warm vape. I liked the way it feels like you are vaping a full mouthful on each drag. Pleased to report that it's an authentic tasting tobacco - no artificial tones or tastes coming through. 

*Throat hit is glorious and strong*. Impressive for a 70%VG juice. This juice thumps very nicely and leaves a slight tingling on my tongue and mouth, which I found very pleasing. Vapour production was good.

It has a fairly *coarse texture*, which suits the profile to a tee. There is no messing around, this is a bold vape. Not for mild all-day mindless tooting - this juice is for when you need a proper vape and want to sort out the nic craving. It delivers well. I was finding much enjoyment repeatedly sorting out my nic craving, so was grabbing it more than I thought I would  It vaped very well in my equipment. 

The *aftertaste *is lovely. Dryish tobacco taste with the slight tingling sensation. It stays for a while. Very pleasant.

I vaped it at all times of the day. Found it particularly great after meals. I did find this juice made me more thirsty than usual. So make sure you have water or drinks at hand. 

I don't have any negatives on this juice. I am quite confident it will enter into my top few tobaccoes (which are all international at this stage) and I will most certainly be ordering more. Overall it is a clear winning juice for me. 

If you like your no-nonsense tobacco vapes - definitely give this one a try. 

I only vaped this on my "thumper" Reo/RM2 setup - with a 045 ohm paracoil. This is how I like to vape my tobaccoes. I didn't want to try it on any other setup or tank because it was just so good in this setup. 

Packaging:
- Good packaging overall 
- Dark plastic bottle with a great glass dropper cap. The dropper has the narrow tip at the end, which works very well. 
- The labelling is good. Flavour name and nic strength is clearly visible. However, I did not see any mention of the PG/VG ratio on the bottle.
- The cap is of the "child deterrent" variety.

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 - 0.45 ohm para-coil - Koh Gen Doh wick - (32 to 39 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (26/12/15)

I would just like to step in here and offer an apology to @Mike 
My first impressions of the Sweetbac was bad and I posted my impressions in this thread, but seeing as I'm the only one who doesn't like the Sweetbac, then the problem lies with me. I accept that and if I put MMM in a bad light with anybody, then I apologize for that, it was not my intention.
Mike sent me a second bottle of the Sweetbac to see if it tastes different than the one I bought first, but alas, no, it doesn't. It tastes the same as the first one, which means it's just not for me and that there is nothing wrong with the juice as many others have bought it and it is generally received well by everyone else.
A big thanks to @Mike for the effort he made and also for the Custa Nise he sent with the second bottle of Sweetbac. All is sorted now and seeing that I have three bottles of Sweetback now, I'm going to fiddle with it to make it more vapeable for me.
Again, my sincere apologies.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nova69 (26/12/15)

I don't like the sweetbac either,the cigarello sort of taste is not for me.I much prefer ashybac

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (26/12/15)

@Silver thanks for the review. Always enjoy what you have to say about juices and it's great to hear your impressions on this one.

Just out of interest, the labels have been updated to reflect a fair amount of extra information.




@zadiac sorry that it's not for you man. Hopefully you can turn it into something enjoyable for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (26/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a Mike's Mega Mixes juice. For those who don't know, Mike's Mega Mixes is run by @Mike on this forum, who is a determined and very talented juice maker. He makes his juices locally and has a growing range of interesting flavours. I bought several MMM juices about a month ago and decided to start with Ashybac.
> 
> ...


@Silver, Ashy bac is truly amazing, this last month or so I vaped Metador which is also a brilliant tabacco juice and yesterday I filled my Grand with some 18mg Ashy bac, and wow @Mike you rock. Truly amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Mike said:


> @Silver thanks for the review. Always enjoy what you have to say about juices and it's great to hear your impressions on this one.
> 
> Just out of interest, the labels have been updated to reflect a fair amount of extra information.
> 
> ...



Thats a great update to the labelling @Mike on the PG/VG ratio
Mine was probably just before the new labels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/12/15)

Mike said:


> @Silver thanks for the review. Always enjoy what you have to say about juices and it's great to hear your impressions on this one.
> 
> Just out of interest, the labels have been updated to reflect a fair amount of extra information.
> 
> ...


Would a NET qualify as an "artificial flavourant"? Just wondering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Forgot to mention that thanks goes to @Andre for insisting I try MMM AshyBac
Took me a while Andre, but I am glad I did

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (26/12/15)

Excellent and accurate review @Silver. If @Mike did not mention to me that AshyBac is an artificial tobacco flavor, I could easily be fooled that it contains a natural extracted tobacco flavor. Pity I did not order a liter during my past visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

johan said:


> Excellent and accurate review @Silver. If @Mike did not mention to me that AshyBac is an artificial tobacco flavor, I could easily be fooled that it contains a natural extracted tobacco flavor. Pity I did not order a liter during my past visit.



Thanks @johan
Well we can always organise to ship you some by the litre  

I just read the description on Mike's site - and it says it does contain naturally extracted tobacco. Maybe thats why it tastes so good and not like the other artificial ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (26/12/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @johan
> Well we can always organise to ship you some by the litre
> 
> I just read the description on Mike's site - and it says it does contain naturally extracted tobacco. Maybe thats why it tastes so good and not like the other artificial ones



Then I must have totally misunderstood him the day I collected some samples . Thanks for the offer Silver, but I will hold out until end Feb/Mar 2016.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

johan said:


> Then I must have totally misunderstood him the day I collected some samples . Thanks for the offer Silver, but I will hold out until end Feb/Mar 2016.



Oooh, @johan, there may just be a chance your trip will coincide with the next JHB vapemeet! We missed you at the last one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (26/12/15)

It is absolutely a net, sorry about the misunderstanding @johan I think remember mentioning it's a blend of both as the net only was not satisfactory for me. 

@Andre I cannot say for certain, however I guess we could argue that vg has very little flavour, so any flavour added would be artificial  but in all honesty, it's a matter of real estate. It's not worth adding "natural" as it has very little true meaning besides the suggestion of inherent "goodness".

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/12/15)

Great review @Silver. As always!



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Thanks so much @r0gue z0mbie - i appreciate it


----------



## OreO (26/12/15)

@Mike 

Mike sent me some gifts with a sale I bought from him.
Lime party is truly amazing. Mike that flavour is on point. It's nice an citrusy with the perfect amount tartness.
I also got biscuit dreams and again this flavour is awesome no negative aspects to this flavour.
Along with awesome flavours Mike is an awesome guy. Always makes a plan to sort u out.

Keep it up Mike!!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (27/12/15)

Mike said:


> It is absolutely a net, sorry about the misunderstanding @johan I think remember mentioning it's a blend of both as the net only was not satisfactory for me.
> 
> @Andre I cannot say for certain, however I guess we could argue that vg has very little flavour, so any flavour added would be artificial  but in all honesty, it's a matter of real estate. It's not worth adding "natural" as it has very little true meaning besides the suggestion of inherent "goodness".


Thanks for the response. So, just to make sure, Ahsybac has a mixture of a NET (naturally extracted tobacco) and an artificial tobacco added?


----------



## Andre (27/12/15)

Great review, @Silver. Ashybac is one of my favourites too, as you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

Marzuq said:


> *Mike's Mega Mixes - Ashy Bac
> 
> Packaging:* the juice comes sealed in a thick plastic baggy. I suppose this is only true if its couriered to you. The Bottle is a dark brown color. with a label that is simple and to the point. I quite like the presentation as its very obvious that care and professionalism was placed into packaging the item on the hole.
> 
> ...


You just sold me on this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (5/2/16)

Has anyone tried Mike's Noggy Rock? Would be nice to see some reviews on this.


----------



## Lingogrey (5/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Has anyone tried Mike's Noggy Rock? Would be nice to see some reviews on this.


I've tried it. I'm weird in that I'm not a big fan at all of custards (and to a lesser extent, of desserts in general), but I really liked the Noggy Rock a lot. The cinnamon and brandy lifts it out of what _for my personal tastes_ is often an overly egg-y, vanillai-sh, too sweet or bland flavor (custards). I'll try and do a proper review soon-ish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n00b13 (5/2/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Has anyone tried Mike's Noggy Rock? Would be nice to see some reviews on this.


I bought some more noggy Rock in Monday. Great juice. In eGo, it tastes nicer than Complex Chaos Crusty Custard, other way around in subtank. Still a great juice for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (5/2/16)

_Mike's Mega Mixes_* Berrynade* (3 mg Nicotine, 70 VG / 30 PG):
*Price:* R 125 / 30 ml (prices vary according to nicotine levels);
*Product URL: http://mmmixes.com/products/berry-nade*

*DISCLAIMER (I will attempt to keep it slightly shorter than the rest of the review combined): *I will not even try to appear completely objective / neutral, since I tend to lean towards honesty and I don't underestimate the intelligence of anyone here. I have been a huge fan of Mike's Mega Mixes since shortly after the start of my vaping journey (my very first post in this forum was in the MMM retailer reviews). I have also since become friends with Mike. However, there's a case to be made that objectivity is impossible anyway and that the best we can do for right now is to acknowledge our biases. In that case, at least I can try to move it aside for the moment as best I can, and others can decide how seriously they want to take my impressions (which is, of course, only my subjective experience of this juice in any case).

*Gear used:* OBS Crius RTA with 0.24 SS 316L dual coils (26 AWG, 2.5 mm ID, 7 wraps each) wicked with organic cotton, Wismec Indestructible RDA with 0.48 ohms Kanthal Clapton dual coils (26 / 32 AWG, 3 mm ID, 7 wraps each) wicked with organic cotton, Goblin Mini RTA with 0.85 Kanthal single coil (26 AWG, 2.5 mm ID, 8 wraps) wicked with organic cotton (Mods – RX200, Evic VTC Mini and Mini Volt)

*Website description:* “The most authentic lemon out there, down to the rind, garnished with a delectable sweet raspberry. Refreshing and tart, packed with flavour, perfect for a hot summer's day. Juice may be cloudy due to organic extracts.”

*Packaging:* Very hard black PET bottles with a thin-tipped dropper (easy to fill most tanks and, of course, RDAs. As with all other droppers bottles, I had to decant the juice into a needle tipped squeeze bottle to fill the Goblin Mini). Dark pink, yellow, black and white label (for this specific juice). Label indicates name of liquid, ingredients, nicotine level and a warning to not sell to under 18's

*Reviewer Impressions: *This is not a particularly complex juice, so I will summarise my general impressions before going into a bit more detail of impressions at different wattages and devices. This juice does not resemble lemonade in the sense of the Sprite clones called “Lemonade” found at supermarkets. Rather, it's primary flavor is that of old school home-made lemonade. Real zesty lemon with a bit of rind and sugar that blends with the tang to 'resolve' the sour without actually making it sweet, rather creating that lip-smacking taste which we call tart. Add to that as a secondary flavour, sweet _and _tart berries - more specifically raspberries. This is not a rooikoeldrank raspberry though. The closest analogy that I can think of would be the raspberries in the frozen berries that one can buy at WW, drizzled with a bit of the syrup. For me, this combination is absolutely delicious. I got this juice 9 days ago from Mike as a gift (another disclaimer; Not specifically for review purposes) and I vaped the first 18 ml within 2 days. I had a very hard time not touching the last 12 ml before I had time to specifically test it at different wattages / setups and write down my impressions. It perfectly fits my flavor profile and could very happily be an ADV for me.

A bit more specifically: At 39 – 47 W on the Crius I got a zesty lemon rind on the inhale, with a slightly softer lemon and a hint of sweet raspberry on exhale. On the Indestructible from 44 – 55 W I got a similar taste, but the zesty lemon rind was even more prominent on the inhale and the raspberry wasn't really noticeable (the Indestructible isn't really designed as a flavour RDA, but for me it has surprisingly good flavour with the adjustable top airflow closed completely – still very airy. I much preferred this juice on the Indestructible vs the Velocity Mini that I also tried it on at first – this might be down to the build though). From 48.5 – 56 W on the Crius the lemon started to soften somewhat on the inhale, but the raspberry now became more prominent and slightly tarter. Strangely enough, I got more lemon rind on the exhale in that range. On the Indestructible the tart raspberry started coming through on the inhale at 57 – 63 W, but the lemon was quite smooth, rather than zesty, on the exhale. From 57.5 – 61.5 W on the Crius both the lemon and the raspberry started to sweeten on the inhale and I got a creamier, less crisp lemon on the exhale. I didn't particularly like the creamy lemon as an element within the general flavor combination, nor did I really enjoy the 'fight' between the refreshing taste of the juice and the warm vape. For me, this is a juice that should be vaped at low to mid wattages / temps on a tank / some RDA's. Due to the quite open airflow on the Indestructible, the vape was still pleasantly coolish from 65.5 to 70 W and at these ranges the lemon and raspberry were both noticeably sweeter. I also got the slight creamy lemon flavor on the exhale, but did not mind it as much on the RDA as on the tank.

I really expected this juice to shine, being all crisp and tangy, in the Goblin Mini with a single coil build at higher ohms (with much more restricted airflow – my rudimentary attempt at MTL vaping), but I was quite disappointed. Whilst it still tasted pleasant from 16 – 21 W (no discernible flavor difference within this range), the flavor was more round and far less crisp and defined. I got lemon with some berriness, but not really the defined balance Raspberry Lemonade that I got on the Crius and the Indestructible. I have absolutely no idea why this would be the case, but I'm still a complete noob to the proper MTL, higher ohms, vaping. Perhaps one of the veterans could shine some light on this?

Despite my slight disappointment on higher ohms and lower wattages, this juice is certainly by far (I can say this despite the shortish time that I've spent with it up to now) one of my favourites and would be a personal recommendation for anyone that likes tarty and refreshing fruit vapes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike (5/2/16)

@Lingogrey are you available for hire as a juice tester? Fantastic write up man, excellent insight overall. Again, proving that you're a tip-top 5 star member. @Silver I think you have a finally have a review-rival 

Thanks for the review, I'm very glad you've enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (5/2/16)

Mike said:


> @Lingogrey are you available for hire as a juice tester? Fantastic write up man, excellent insight overall. Again, proving that you're a tip-top 5 star member. @Silver I think you have a finally have a review-rival
> 
> Thanks for the review, I'm very glad you've enjoyed it!


Thanks! You can do the EFT for the bribe funds at your earliest convenience. Whatevaah about the review rival thing - I just try to copy @Silver 's existing reviews with a few words substituted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/2/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks! You can do the EFT for the bribe funds at your earliest convenience. Whatevaah about the review rival thing - I just try to copy @Silver 's existing reviews with a few words substituted



Cheapskate! You should have opted for that Jerry Can of joose instead. Madness, I tell you!

I can also just imagine parts @Silver 's original text you copy/pasted..


Original said:


> A bit more specifically: At 5 - 8 W39 – 47 W on the Trusty EvodCrius I got...


 

Very nice review by the way, now I feel like I'm missing out big time on that tartness. The 'milkiness' in @Mike s initial description put me off ever so slightly, but you make it sound like it's good enough to just drink it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lingogrey (6/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Cheapskate! You should have opted for that Jerry Can of joose instead. Madness, I tell you!
> 
> I can also just imagine parts @Silver 's original text you copy/pasted..
> 
> ...


Lol @Kuhlkatz - Thanks! It is good enough to drink and you really should try it - I'll buy and bring you a bottle at the next vape meet in exchange for the toot of 12 mg Qalactin Hypermint at the previous one. This is not even the bribe money speaking, as that was only for the review


----------



## Wyvern (6/2/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Lol @Kuhlkatz - Thanks! It is good enough to drink and you really should try it - I'll buy and bring you a bottle at the next vape meet in exchange for the toot of 12 mg Qalactin Hypermint at the previous one. This is not even the bribe money speaking, as that was only for the review


I have to admit I want to drink this juice - I havent found a fruity vape that I actually liked... until now. . . . @Mike this might become an alternative to my Biscuit Dreams with the shot of mikespresso

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/2/16)

Awesome review @Lingogrey !
Loved how you desribed the differences on the different setups

Certainly makes me want to order some of this juice from MMM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/16)

Mike said:


> @Lingogrey are you available for hire as a juice tester? Fantastic write up man, excellent insight overall. Again, proving that you're a tip-top 5 star member. @Silver I think you have a finally have a review-rival
> 
> Thanks for the review, I'm very glad you've enjoyed it!



Lol @Mike
I am so happy about this - 

It was indeed a great review by @Lingogrey 

The more of these types of in depth reviews, the better for us all.

Then we can keep up with all the amazing new juices coming out....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/2/16)

@Lingogrey - brilliant review!

I was already sold. I've never had MMM I didn't like, even the ones that aren't to my taste. But your review would've sold me if I wasn't already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/16)

Lingogrey said:


> _Mike's Mega Mixes_* Berrynade* (3 mg Nicotine, 70 VG / 30 PG):
> *Price:* R 125 / 30 ml (prices vary according to nicotine levels);
> *Product URL: http://mmmixes.com/products/berry-nade*
> 
> ...


That was a lekka read. Thanks. Mine is on my vape desk, ready to be tested.

My experience re tart juices (which I love and wish we had more around) is that the tart really is most prominent at lower power. For me between 15 and 25 W on my builds. However, I also think that each vaper has a range of power, which for him/her is low power. This for one person might be between 12 and 22 W and for another between 32 and 42 W, etc. Obviously the gear one uses, wire gauge, build, wicking, air flow, etc also plays a role. I have noticed the same on the topic of a hot vape. For some a vape is too hot at 25 W, for others that is an extremely cool vape. For me, as soon as I leave my low power range on specific gear, the tart juice becomes sweeter and sweeter as the power increases. I think your review says the same. This might explain your experience on the Goblin Mini.

All we need now is a Grapefruit juice!

PS: @Mike's marketing philosophy is very simple: Every customer is my personal friend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (17/3/16)

Mike's Mega Mixes - Biscuit Dreams! Buttery goodness!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (4/4/16)

My 2 cents 

I agree that it might be your palate or a similar taste you had before that put you off. For me this is the best tasting lemon around, not as artificial as similar offers from other vendors. I will only order 125ml of this in the future.

I find that if i had a bad experience with a certain flavour in the past( eg badly flavoured medicine, sunlight liquid in the mouth for swearing lol) if a vape only even slightly accents the flavour my mind makes the association and I cant appreciate the flavours for what they really are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (4/4/16)

Oh my word the post i commented on above is missing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Oh my word the post i commented on above is missing


Ya a bunch of posts dissapeared

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (4/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ya a bunch of posts dissapeared
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



My previous post has been removed, I assume by a moderator, perhaps this thread isn't where it belongs or I inadvertently broke some rule?


----------



## Mike (4/4/16)

Duffie12 said:


> My previous post has been removed, I assume by a moderator, perhaps this thread isn't where it belongs or I inadvertently broke some rule?



The original was



> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, apologies if it is not, but I have a question about others experience of BerryNade.
> 
> I just don't seem to be getting the taste / flavours described by various reviewers for this juice. Does anyone else find that this juice tastes soapy? Sort of like Sunlight liquid? Fair enough that Sunlight is lemon scented so maybe the association is affecting my sensation of this juice.
> 
> ...



It's always tricky to reply to these threads. I will however speak to my own experience. I cannot vape anything fruitloops - all I taste is Vim. Citrus flavours always end up being difficult because of exactly your problem. Some people do taste soapiness - from different flavours. What's soapy for me, may not be for you and vice versa. I've had one customer (besides you) mention it to me so far. While I'm aware of it, I spent nigh on six months getting Berry Nade to where it is - small subtle tweaks and substitution attempts until I had something that most people do enjoy.

What I can recommend is possibly diluting the juice a little. It could be that your soapy-sensors are a little more sensitive than mine and the high flavour concentration might be making it unpleasant. Not a guarantee, it may end up just tasting diluted. But if you have some vg/pg, it's worth a shot IMO.


P.s. I can't delete other people's posts and if there were any more than Duffie's, I didn't see them as I only got that one via email.


----------



## Andre (4/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Oh my word the post i commented on above is missing





Duffie12 said:


> My previous post has been removed, I assume by a moderator, perhaps this thread isn't where it belongs or I inadvertently broke some rule?


I think possibly some instability due to the forum migrating to other servers. I have noticed some weird stuff during the day - whole threads disappearing, reply function not working, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Duffie12 (4/4/16)

Thanks for the feedback guys, and taste can be a funny thing, so guess it's just not for my palette. I was just wondering if I was nuts because everyone else loved it or maybe it just wasn't suited for (relatively) lower powered vaping.

As mentioned earlier definitely not faulting @Mike or his juice I was just baffled.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, and taste can be a funny thing, so guess it's just not for my palette. I was just wondering if I was nuts because everyone else loved it or maybe it just wasn't suited for (relatively) lower powered vaping.
> 
> As mentioned earlier definitely not faulting @Mike or his juice I was just baffled.


You might be a 'super taster' or have a sensitivity to a flavour used. Basically some of us are sensitive to certain things. Like for me I cannot handle Ethyl Maltol it tastes like smoking a packet of sweetener even at .05 percent. To others it simply smooths a mix. Most sensitivity to flavour will manifest as a chemical or soapy taste. And yes, lemon is a bit washy. Not all of us gel with it in a vape. Same as strawberry and cinnamon, seems there are a very wide range of reactions to it from being enchanted to feeling toxic.

All part of the journey I guess. And yes the site was moved to a new server on Sunday so a few posts might have gone missing. BUT at least the site did not suffer the predicted down-time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/16)

Andre said:


> I think possibly some instability due to the forum migrating to other servers. I have noticed some weird stuff during the day - whole threads disappearing, reply function not working, etc.



@Andre is 100% correct... the forum moved last night at midnight and DNS updates took some time to propagate with the result that some people were seeing the old site and some the new site... all issues should now be over and personally I'm finding the forum really smooth and responsive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GreenyZA (4/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> You might be a 'super taster' or have a sensitivity to a flavour used. Basically some of us are sensitive to certain things. Like for me I cannot handle Ethyl Maltol it tastes like smoking a packet of sweetener even at .05 percent. To others it simply smooths a mix. Most sensitivity to flavour will manifest as a chemical or soapy taste. And yes, lemon is a bit washy. Not all of us gel with it in a vape. Same as strawberry and cinnamon, seems there are a very wide range of reactions to it from being enchanted to feeling toxic.
> 
> All part of the journey I guess. And yes the site was moved to a new server on Sunday so a few posts might have gone missing. BUT at least the site did not suffer the predicted down-time...


I could not agree more. I like fruity stuff in general but put lemon in a juice and I just cant vape it. My wife one the other hand does not like fruity juices and prefers the rich deserty stuff but anything with lemon in she loves. Wierd but true?!


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/4/16)

I just recently tried Lime Party. Now i love Lemon flavours, but was unsure with the addition of pineapple. As with a lot of new juices the initial flavours are interesting and appealing, but for me if i am going on to a third tank, then the juice becomes apart of my ADV rotation. I had the pleasure of testing my new Dripbox and Hastur RDA with Lime Party, this weekend, one 30ml down and I am very impressed. I hope Manny (Mike) makes 100ml bottles, cause this is really great. I have a certain addiction to a lemon creams juice, and I can't believe I haven't vaped it for nearly 4 days.

Well done Manny (Mike), love the juice, great ADV, lovely mixture of these 2 x complex flavours, that others get very wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I just recently tried Lime Party. Now i love Lemon flavours, but was unsure with the addition of pineapple. As with a lot of new juices the initial flavours are interesting and appealing, but for me if i am going on to a third tank, then the juice becomes apart of my ADV rotation. I had the pleasure of testing my new Dripbox and Hastur RDA with Lime Party, this weekend, one 30ml down and I am very impressed. I hope Manny (Mike) makes 100ml bottles, cause this is really great. I have a certain addiction to a lemon creams juice, and I can't believe I haven't vaped it for nearly 4 days.
> 
> Well done Manny (Mike), love the juice, great ADV, lovely mixture of these 2 x complex flavours, that others get very wrong.


Manny (@Pixstar) only (besides the 30 ml) does the 500 ml chubby cheek bottles. Mike used to do 125 ml bottles when he was still the owner. I would guess that as soon as he reclaims control of his empire again (which could be as soon as 2 April 2016), they would still be available (again).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Manny (@Pixstar) only (besides the 30 ml) does the 500 ml chubby cheek bottles. Mike used to do 125 ml bottles when he was still the owner. I would guess that as soon as he reclaims control of his empire again (which could be as soon as 2 April 2016), they would still be available (again).


Dammit, sorry, it was a typo, I only buy 1000ml bottles, Manny is going have to up his game - LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dane (31/7/16)

I just have to give a shout out to @Mike for producing such an awesome well balanced juice named "Lime Party". I picked up a bottle of this on Monday evening and I must say I am really enjoying it. 

I had it in a couple of tanks at various levels of resistance (0.35 - 0.55) and power (30w - 45w) and it remains a great juice. The only way for me to describe it is with an image, it tastes exactly like Schweppes Dry Lemon to me, so refreshing! I will definitely be trying out some of your other juices in time.




It was great meeting you and thanks for the effort and time on the flavorah concentrates, I have mixed up a couple of recipes with it so hopefully they come out ok..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (27/10/16)

*Quick review:Mikes Mega Mixes: The Mango*

Website Blurb: Can't seem to load webpage, will update later

My Review:



As you can tell from above I am a massive fan of MMM. Which might may lead some to think I am biased or a fanboy but that's not the case. I just love a good vape, and I have a specific rotation to my adv's which have become staples by now. I have juices from other vendors as well in my rotation which are glorious in their own right, but Mike's juices make up the bulk of my adv's( aside from my suckerpunch diy clones) and for a very good reason. They are of an exceptional quality, and the prices on the 125ml makes it a steal compared to mainstream prices. He is in it for the love and the passion, has excellent customer relations and also doesnt burn holes in their pockets.

Because taste buds differ it means I dont like every single juice on the lineup, but to me ashybac is a tobacco that stands apart from others, Dragon Juice is my go to ADV and Berrynade is a massive treat.

On to the review of The Mango...




Gear used:
I have simplified my vaping gear over the last year or so, putting aside rda's and rdta's as I am way too much on the road. I use my I just S on the road with the new 0.18 coils, Melo 3 mini with ccells for the fruity menthols, and ultimo with claptons when i relax at home.

Juice nic: Ordered at 0mg and added 0.75mg nic afterwards. Nic makes my energy drop

Taste profile: For me in the ijustS on 0.18 I get a thick, pulpy mango taste on the inhale, and that beechie mango taste on the exhale as mentioned by another forum member.The taste and the smell of the Mango is incredibly authentic and full bodied and you can almost feel the texture of the mango on your tongue.
On the ultimo 0.5 claptons I get less of the beechie taste on the exhale but certainly also a strong mango taste with undertones of other fruit that my tastebuds are too novice to identify just yet. On a hot summer day like today this juice couldnt have arrived on a better day.

ADV material: Its summer, so hell yes!

Overall verdict: A really classy juice again from Mike, tasting as true to the real thing as vaping will allow. Another instant classic for me.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/3/17)

Just to add to my review above, havent tried this juice in a dripper yet, have it in the azeroth tonight, the Mango is sublime! @Mike I think you should give a fruity menthol juice a go, you are afterall one of the best mixologists

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

